# 2003 Soft Hackle/Wet Fly Swap #1



## 1fish2fish (Mar 28, 2002)

I'm in

I'll tie a professor size 10 or 12


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

If zonkers are ok for this swap, I'll take the last spot.

Mike


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

There are 1 more opening for the Soft Hackle/Wet/Emerger Swap! We have 5 weeks tying time and season is just around the corner. It's going to be nice looking into your fly box and seeing some fly's with a broader vision than perhaps your own. The fly you need you may not own yet!

So far the following have signed up! 

BRMARA: Starling Spiders
Double Haul: Klinkhammer Emerger
Northern Outdoorsman: Sinking Inchworm
Jackster1: Partridge and xxxxxx
jnpcook: Coachman Style Wets
Old Steelhead Dude: Alpha Omega Wet
Jfink: Not Yet Determined
Gunrod: Grau's Tiger
Fishinlk: Bead Head Skunk
1Fish2Fish: Professor
Mike: Zonker

Sign up with a post saying: "I'm in" and we'll be off like a dirty shirt! 

Toddfather


Last edited by TODDFATHER


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok...I am gonna tie one that is easy but I find it works AWSOME! 
It is the "Sinking Inchworm"


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

*There's 1 more opening left for the Soft Hackle/Wet/Emerger #1 Swap! * 


*Who's going to take it? Sign up now! *


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

i'll tie a BH soft hackle pheasant tail hope that works for everyone


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

There is 1 more opening for the Soft Hackle/Wet/Emerger Swap! We have 5 weeks tying time and season is just around the corner. It's going to be nice looking into your fly box and seeing some fly's with a broader vision than perhaps your own. The fly you need you may not own yet!

So far the following have signed up! 

BRMARA: Starling Spiders
Double Haul: Klinkhammer Emerger
Northern Outdoorsman: Sinking Inchworm
Jackster1: Partridge and xxxxxx
jnpcook: Coachman Style Wets
Old Steelhead Dude: Alpha Omega Wet
Jfink: Beadhead Soft Hackle Pheasant Tail
Gunrod: Grau's Tiger
Fishinlk: Bead Head Skunk
1Fish2Fish: Professor
Mike: Zonker

Sign up with a post saying: "I'm in" and we'll be off like a dirty shirt! 

Toddfather


Last edited by TODDFATHER


Last edited by TODDFATHER on 02-23-2003


----------



## SteelFisher (Aug 29, 2002)

I'll try the tried and true pattern of the grizzly king.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Enrollment for the 2003 Soft Hackle/Wet/Emerger Swap #1 has ended! Thanks for your participation, now to get on with the tying! 

I'll be sending each of you an email as to where to send your flys. Please, Please, Please! When you do get around to sending your flys, be sure to mark your Altoids box with your name, address, fly pattern, and the name of the swap. There are three swaps going, and a little documentation will go a long way! Let's get em mailed by March 29th ! Send in 12 flys not 13, you won't be getting your own fly back.

Roster for the 2003 Soft Hackle/Wet/Emerger Swap #1

BRMARA: Starling Spiders
Double Haul: Klinkhammer Emerger
Northern Outdoorsman: Sinking Inchworm
Jackster1: Partridge and xxxxxx
jnpcook: Coachman Style Wets
Old Steelhead Dude: Alpha Omega Wet
Jfink: Beadhead Soft Hackle Pheasant Tail
Gunrod: Grau's Tiger
Fishinlk: Bead Head Skunk
1Fish2Fish: Professor
Mike: Zonker
Steelfisher: Grizzly King


Toddfather: Swapmeister: Spanish Wet Pattern


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok I said it was easy...but I found alot of these in some of the trout's tummy's I have caught and they work like a charm!


Sinking Inchworm










Hook: 12 to 16
Thread: Pale Yellow, wrapped over the hook shank
Body: Section of Chartruse Vernille, secured at the front, mid and rear of the hook.

Although many inchworm imitataions are tied to float, the worms themselves usually sink after a short struggle, thus the "Sinking Inchworm".


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Northern Outdoorsman,


OOPS! I posted a reply to the wrong forum! I'm sure you'll find it! Do they sink fast enough? Would it be advised to lead wrap the hook? 


Nice going but you guys gotta slow down 



Toddfather


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

And i thought i was going to get a sinking inchworm from the other swap  geez I was looking forward to one.

J


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I haven't tried the wire for a weight but I have thought of it...in a faster current it might be a plus...it sinks pretty well as is after it gets wet...then a few false casts dries it a bit and ya start all over!


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Northern Outdoorsman



Have you ever used Xink? One drop of that stuff on your fly and it will sink like a rock! With or without lead! Just wondering, I swear by it


J blocker: Now that I know how they're tied I'll tie up a couple for ya and throw them in your swap fly's. Remember " the road to hell was paved with good intentions" now all I have to do is remember to remember! 


I've got fishing fever big time! Last night I set the hook in my dream and woke myself up! The night before I had one on and that must have been a real sight

http://www.rodworks.on.ca/asmrod4.html

Toddfather


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks Todd I will try it! I love that link! I printed it out to hang on my locker at work...although I am gonna change the sympotms around a bit...LMAO


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Here is my royal coachman wet fly. I had to modify it slightly by using white calftail hair as the wing instead of white duck quill as I went to 3 different stores and none of them had white duck quill. I decided to substitute the calftail so I could keep on tying. Hope that is not a problem. 










Hook: Mustad 3906
Size: 10
Thread: Black - 6/0 Uni-Thread
Tail: Golden Pheasant Tippets
Body: Peacock Herl and Red floss
Hackle: Brown tied wet style
Wing: White Calftail (traditionally White Duck Quill)

John


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I finished up the rest of the royal coachman wets last night. After the first two (one of which is the photo above), I realized I was tying the hackle more like a dry fly (remember I haven't tied in a couple years) so I tied up a dozen as shown above but with the brown feathers tied in more like a collar under the fly or like the throat of a nymph (that is what my Orvis fly book showed for wet style flies). So the flies you all will get will be tied wet style and not with a dry fly hackle as shown.

Well I am done with all flies for the 3 swaps I joined. I might take a break now or maybe I better join another swap 

John


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

John, nice fly. Can't wait to get my hands on one. Are you going to post a pic of the wet style fly?
Don't even expect something that fancy from me this swap. It's my first swap and I seem to be real tight on time. The partride and XXX.. you'll get from me is an easy tie. What I like most about them is that they are 'getters'. Cast them quartering downstream and have fun. It's easy, relaxing and productive fly to trout fish with.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks Jack.

I doubt I will post a picture of the wet. It is identical to the one shown except the hackle doesn't protrude above the hook at all. It is all underneath the hook. I guess you will have to wait til you get yours to see 

Those coachmans really weren't too bad to tie. I would call them a relatively easy tie.


John


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

don, an idea for your fly to weight it instead of using lead wraps, find a green bead to match the color of the material you are using. 

put the bead on the hook before tying in the material. place the bead on backwards with the larger opening facing the eye of the hook. this will help secure the tailing material and stop the bead from slipping from the middle of the hook. 

then tie in the front material making sure to get a good thread wrap around the bead. then take the material and try to build a slight base in front of the bead then take it foward like you would otherwise.

i went to a class with tony pagliei, and he ties his beaded san juan worms like that. 

if i get a chance to tie some up i will try to post a pic of one to see how you like it.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

2003 Soft Hackle/Wet/Emerger Swap #1.....................Update!


ATTENTION: Less than two weeks tying time left! 

BRMARA: Starling Spiders................................................
Double Haul: Klinkhammer Emerger................................
Northern Outdoorsman: Sinking Inchworm.....................
Jackster1: Partridge and xxxxxx......................................Recieved
jnpcook: Coachman Style Wets.......................................Recieved
Old Steelhead Dude: Alpha Omega Wet..........................Recieved
Jfink: Beadhead Soft Hackle Pheasant Tail......................Recieved
Gunrod: Troud Hors D' Oveures.......................................Recieved
Fishinlk: Bead Head Skunk...............................................
1Fish2Fish: Professor......................................................Recieved
Mike: Zonker...................................................................Recieved
Steelfisher: Grizzly King...................................................Recieved


Toddfather: Swapmeister: Transition Pupa.....................Finished
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=6320&papass=&sort=1&thecat=500

In the interest of variety for the swap, I have changed my swap entry as shown in the above link.

Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Great looking Klinkhammer Emergers arrived today from Doublehaul! Looks like size 14 on 3xlong fine wire. Tied parachute style with good body length. Good fly! Lots of possibilities here! 


Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

2003 Soft Hackle/Wet/Emerger Swap #1.....................Update!


ATTENTION: Less than two weeks tying time left! 

BRMARA: Starling Spiders................................................
Double Haul: Klinkhammer Emerger................................Recieved
Northern Outdoorsman: Sinking Inchworm.....................
Jackster1: Partridge and xxxxxx......................................Recieved
jnpcook: Coachman Style Wets.......................................Recieved
Old Steelhead Dude: Alpha Omega Wet..........................Recieved
Jfink: Beadhead Soft Hackle Pheasant Tail......................Recieved
Gunrod: Troud Hors D' Oveures.......................................Recieved
Fishinlk: Bead Head Skunk...............................................
1Fish2Fish: Professor......................................................Recieved
Mike: Zonker...................................................................Recieved
Steelfisher: Grizzly King...................................................Recieved


Toddfather: Swapmeister: Transition Pupa.....................Finished

Note: I finally figured out that I missed identifying where the Soft Hackle Pheasant tails came from earlier on in this thread! Sorry Jfink!

Toddfather


__________________


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

The flies are complete and should be in the mail Friday. 

They don't look like much but they sure do catch fish, especiallty on drizzly afternoons in the summer!











Bead Head Skunk
Pattern:

Bead: Nickle
Hook: Standard #10 
Thread: black 6/0
Legs: White rubber
Tail: White calf tail
Body: Black chenille
Wing case:	deer hair tied in and pulled forward over top. with a coat of Flex-iment for durability.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I guess I better get mine in the mail...they are all done I will put them in the mail Tomorrow....


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fishinlk _
> * They don't look like much but they sure do catch fish, especiallty on drizzly afternoons in the summer!
> *


Look good to me, that tail and legs will definitly draw fish. Don't sell yourself short. Kinda look like a nymph with a trailing shuck or wings that can't get out.


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Interesting looking fly you got there Fishinlk! Get em in the mail! Can't wait to get my eyes on them! 

Looks like we're in the final stages of this swap! Only a few outstanding tyer's to be heard from. 


Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Fishinlk,


Way to go man! I gotta admit, I was a little suspicious at first but now that I've got my eyes on em I like em a lot! The picture don't do them justice! These have GOT to be productive. They came in the mail today.


TODDFATHER


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

2003 Soft Hackle/Wet/Emerger Swap #1.....................Update!


ATTENTION: 5 days left to get them in! Lets hit it guys!

BRMARA: Starling Spiders................................................
Double Haul: Klinkhammer Emerger................................Recieved
Northern Outdoorsman: Sinking Inchworm.....................
Jackster1: Partridge and xxxxxx......................................Recieved
jnpcook: Coachman Style Wets.......................................Recieved
Old Steelhead Dude: Alpha Omega Wet..........................Recieved
Jfink: Beadhead Soft Hackle Pheasant Tail......................Recieved
Gunrod: Troud Hors D' Oveures.......................................Recieved
Fishinlk: Bead Head Skunk..............................................Recieved
1Fish2Fish: Professor......................................................Recieved
Mike: Zonker...................................................................Recieved
Steelfisher: Grizzly King...................................................Recieved


Toddfather: Swapmeister: Transition Pupa.....................Finished



Toddfather


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Thanks, they're pretty much my goto fly for up there when nothings going on, especially cloudy days. Funny thing is I can't catch squat on them in most of the other states I've fished!


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

I can see it as a good trout producer but also, it's got to be a dynamite deep water blue gill fly! OR, Drop it square in the middle of a spawning bed and see what happens! 



Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Incomming round of Sinking Inchworms from Northern Outdoorsman! Nice Job! Strangely enough, earlier in this thread I took an interest in these inchworms and went out to buy materials for them. Since I've never made these, I didn't know and bought greenish yellow ultra chenile. I guess I made them way too skinny but hopefully they'll still catch fish! I"m glad I have a real one in front of me now so I can work on matching what northern's done. 



Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

ATTENTION: 3 days left to get them in! Lets hit it guys!

BRMARA: Starling Spiders................................................
Double Haul: Klinkhammer Emerger................................Recieved
Northern Outdoorsman: Sinking Inchworm.....................Recived
Jackster1: Partridge and xxxxxx......................................Recieved
jnpcook: Coachman Style Wets.......................................Recieved
Old Steelhead Dude: Alpha Omega Wet..........................Recieved
Jfink: Beadhead Soft Hackle Pheasant Tail......................Recieved
Gunrod: Troud Hors D' Oveures.......................................Recieved
Fishinlk: Bead Head Skunk..............................................Recieved
1Fish2Fish: Professor......................................................Recieved
Mike: Zonker...................................................................Recieved
Steelfisher: Grizzly King...................................................Recieved


Toddfather: Swapmeister: Transition Pupa.....................Finished


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

2003 Soft Hackle/Wet/Emerger Swap #1.....................Update!

And The Fat Lady Sings


We have 1 entry that has not been recieved. I have been advised via private messages that the remaining fly's will be here in what I constru as a matter of days! I'm sure everybody is anxious but the wait will be just a little longer, and hopefully the swap will conclude in full measure with 12 participants. I have 3 swaps concluding at the same time ammounting to some 432 flys total which will likely take few days to divide, and reship. I intend to undertake the mission starting on Wed, and thus declaring it to be the final date for recieving flys. I hope everyone has enjoyed the participation, and further, enjoy the entries which everyone has submitted. 


BRMARA: Starling Spiders................................................In Transit
Double Haul: Klinkhammer Emerger................................Recieved
Northern Outdoorsman: Sinking Inchworm.....................Recived
Jackster1: Partridge and xxxxxx......................................Recieved
jnpcook: Coachman Style Wets.......................................Recieved
Old Steelhead Dude: Alpha Omega Wet..........................Recieved
Jfink: Beadhead Soft Hackle Pheasant Tail......................Recieved
Gunrod: Troud Hors D' Oveures.......................................Recieved
Fishinlk: Bead Head Skunk..............................................Recieved
1Fish2Fish: Professor......................................................Recieved
Mike: Zonker...................................................................Recieved
Steelfisher: Grizzly King...................................................Recieved


Toddfather: Swapmeister: Transition Pupa.....................Finished


__________________


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

Recieved a dozen beautifully tied Starling Spiders from Brmara today. These are extra special, and will do the trick! 


Toddfather


----------



## TODDFATHER (Jun 5, 2002)

2003 Soft Hackle/Wet/Emerger Swap #1.....................Update!

And The Fat Lady Sings


I have 3 swaps concluding at the same time amounting to some 432 flys total which will likely take few days to divide, and reship. I intend to undertake the mission starting on Wed. I hope everyone has enjoyed the participation, and further, enjoy the entries which everyone has submitted. I think its fitting to take a moment to say Thank You to a few guys that showed the non-required but nonetheless appreciated consideration of a few extra flys. Thank's again fella's it's been a good swap, I think everyone will be happy, and hopefully we'll do it again soon after trout opener! Keep your eyes peeled for the up-comming FLY SCRAMBLE, which will be fast paced and no tying required! 


BRMARA: Starling Spiders................................................Recieved
Double Haul: Klinkhammer Emerger................................Recieved
Northern Outdoorsman: Sinking Inchworm.....................Recived
Jackster1: Partridge and xxxxxx......................................Recieved
jnpcook: Coachman Style Wets.......................................Recieved
Old Steelhead Dude: Alpha Omega Wet..........................Recieved
Jfink: Beadhead Soft Hackle Pheasant Tail......................Recieved
Gunrod: Troud Hors D' Oveures.......................................Recieved
Fishinlk: Bead Head Skunk..............................................Recieved
1Fish2Fish: Professor......................................................Recieved
Mike: Zonker...................................................................Recieved
Steelfisher: Grizzly King...................................................Recieved


Toddfather: Swapmeister: Transition Pupa.....................Finished


__________________


----------

